# Little Chef, near Welshpool, Jul14



## The Wombat (Sep 5, 2014)

*Was in Wales for a hiking weekend recently, and passed this place and had to have a look. I’ve always wanted to a do a Little Chef, for comical value more than anything! It’s a bit stripped, but undeniably once a home to the Olympic breakfast. I’m sure I stopped at this one 5 years ago, so interesting to see the kitchens and backstage.

The rise and fall of Little chef is well known. They rapidly expanded in the 70s and 80s to peak at 439 resteraunts, but has now crumbled to just 78. A number of changes of ownership, a lack of investment, a tired menu, and increased competition on motorways led to their downfall.*




























the kitchen










drinks fountain










thanks for looking


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 5, 2014)

I have always found these abandoned roadside cafes/diners oddly fascinating. Really liked this.


----------



## TranKmasT (Sep 6, 2014)

Glorious. 
Beautiful art deco features and bespoke oak staircases. 
Another one for the list.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 7, 2014)

Little Chef allways remind me of chips and the smell of burnt toast.You got some great shots before it bites the dust!!


----------



## SlimJim (Sep 7, 2014)

Cool report!  Reminds me of my childhood. Pity about their downfall, they weren't all that bad really. Made me laugh when Blumenthal tried to intervene and failed, trying to sell his dubious creations to truckers and family folk. Pity McDonalds couldn't have gone instead.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 26, 2014)

SlimJim said:


> Cool report!  Reminds me of my childhood. Pity about their downfall, they weren't all that bad really. Made me laugh when Blumenthal tried to intervene and failed, trying to sell his dubious creations to truckers and family folk. Pity McDonalds couldn't have gone instead.



yeah I agree....mc ds need a dry spell


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 26, 2014)

Very good comical value I agree...what happened to "Happy Eater" have they gone tits up too??? That little sign of pacman shoving his fingers down his throat tryin to yack up his breakfast did it ...wasn't it snail porridge that finished the place off


----------



## Richard Davies (Sep 26, 2014)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Very good comical value I agree...what happened to "Happy Eater" have they gone tits up too??? That little sign of pacman shoving his fingers down his throat tryin to yack up his breakfast did it ...wasn't it snail porridge that finished the place off



IIRC Little Chef bought up Happy Eater around the turn of the 1990s.


----------



## Onmyown (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice report and a great chance find..


----------

